# Aliens



## radub85 (May 1, 2012)

Kind of a lot of photos here but they were from a set so i didn't want to put them separately. Hope you like them. The last photo with the fly is full size and made of a stack of 5 photos. Also i wanted to ask you what insect is in the first 2 images. Thanks.


----------



## TheFantasticG (May 1, 2012)

Wow. That's some thorough watermarkings you got there. I was wondering what the hell was all over the images, then it dawned on me. Anyway, you can hit up http://bugguide.net to help identify bugs you don't know. I do like the hawk images you got there.


----------



## SoCalTiger (May 2, 2012)

Wow some of these images a wicked, I couldn't look at them too long b/c some of the pictures are intense. The watermarking is distracting though.


----------



## Infinite_Day (May 4, 2012)

Nice images. The first two are of some type of moth. Since I don't live in Romania, I couldn't even hazard a guess as to the species and my field guides don't cover other continents!


----------



## Bynx (May 4, 2012)

I was so interested in looking at the subject I didnt even notice your watermark wallpaper. Nice job on both accounts.


----------

